# Wider die Altpapiersammlung



## Moorkh (19. Mai 2020)

Hallo

Umzugsbedingt muss ich einen Haufen PC-Games-Hefte loswerden. Rund *120 Stück* aus den Jahrgängen 07-20. Finde darin alles, was Online nicht geht: Unterschiedlicher Zustand, aber konstant hoher ideeller Wert. Erlesene Haptik. Anmutige Texte von Paula, Petra, Katharina und den Jungs in fast endloser Auflösung. Geruchsecht. 

Der materielle Wert - sie haben meist keine Heft-DVD - tendiert hingegen klar gegen NULL. Das ist auch gut so, denn für genau diesen Betrag würde ich die Hefte auch abgeben. Als abenteuerliche Herausforderung für wagemutige Selbstabholer, quasi, denn die Sammlung steht in der _Nordwestschweiz _rum (Danke, Corona!).

Nun denn: Wer outet sich als wahrer Leser? Bedenke: Mit zwei Heften pro Ausgabe kann man getrost im einen Schmökern, es gar teilen, während das andere sicher in der Stasiskammer ruht!

Die Hefte liegen noch bis nächste Woche hier, danach in der Tonne. PM me.


----------



## Zybba (20. Mai 2020)

Moorkh schrieb:


> Erlesene Haptik. Anmutige Texte von Paula, Petra, Katharina und den Jungs in fast endloser Auflösung. Geruchsecht.


Schön beworben! 
Auch wenn es mein Interesse geweckt hat, werde ich sie dir nicht abnehmen.
Hoffentlich findet sich noch wer.


----------



## Moorkh (26. Mai 2020)

Too late. The bin it is!


----------

